

Adobe deal puts Flash into many of TV-top chips - CalmQuiet
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8008070.stm

======
DarkShikari
Fun fact from a guy I know who's seen the code of Flash: it's roughly 15%
#ifdefs. Not code _within_ #ifdefs, but actual lines of #ifdef and #endif and
so forth.

I feel sorry for the people who have to do the porting.

~~~
eru
Is it machine generated? What do the #ifdefs depend on in general? Perhaps
platform?

------
wensing
_sarcasm begin_

They obviously haven't heard about HTML 5's canvas element!

